# Golden Specialty Norman, OK



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Anybody going to the Golden Retriever Specialty in Norman OK this weekend?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

YES - me! See you there, please introduce yourself


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

So wanted to be there, my favorite breed in my favorite state, unfortunately work commitments have to come first...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> YES - me! See you there, please introduce yourself


Awesome! Are you going to be having a vendor table?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

SheetsSM said:


> So wanted to be there, my favorite breed in my favorite state, unfortunately work commitments have to come first...


I have never been to Oklahoma. Very curious of what it is like. 

When I entered I thought it was only a few hours away, but I guess it is about 6 hours. Luckily I have vacation this week, so I can drive down Friday.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

cubbysan said:


> I have never been to Oklahoma. Very curious of what it is like.
> 
> When I entered I thought it was only a few hours away, but I guess it is about 6 hours. Luckily I have vacation this week, so I can drive down Friday.


I lived in OKC for 2 yrs & go back to vacation there every year--great people & made lifelong friends. It's where I was introduced to the golden world via rescue--hope to retire there. 

Good luck! I was at the OKC show this Summer and got to see a dog from your breeder in the ring--stunning!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes they are letting me set up a table for magnets


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Anney will have my girl, KC, with her...wish I could go!


----------

